# Transfer Express Offers Express Stretch Litho Transfer Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Discover how easy it is to apply Stretch Litho™ digital transfers to garments in a new video from Transfer Express. You’ll learn its heat pressing parameters and a few tricks of the trade for fast and easy low-temp application of these versatile transfers. 

Plus, you’ll find out about advantages like sharp edges, high detail and opacity, soft hand and full use of CMYK that Stretch Litho transfers bring to printing heat-sensitive fabrics. The video also highlights the potential savings made possible by grouping designs on the transfers’ large, 11.24-inch by 14-inch sheets. 

View “Applying Stretch Litho Heat Transfers” at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0H9mEcgn5E.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.

Transfer Express Offers Express Stretch Litho Transfer Video


----------

